# Wichtige Information, bitte unbedingt lesen



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2008)

Leider müssen wir uns nochmal melden!!

In der letzten Zeit kommt es gehäuft vor, dass fremde Bilder/Grafiken etc. eingestellt werden und wir deswegen Probleme/Arbeit haben. 

*Nochmal Urheberrecht/Copyright/Markenrecht*

Das Anglerboard ist über die Jahre nicht nur stark gewachsen, sondern auch bunt geworden. Viele von Euch nutzen die Möglichkeit z.B. ein Benutzerbild einzufügen oder die Signatur mit Logos, Wappen und Bildern zu schmücken.
Eigentlich eine schöne Sache, die aber inzwischen einen gewaltigen Haken bekommen hat.

Das Copyright ( bzw. Urheber- und Markenrecht ) gewinnt immer stärker an Bedeutung. Immer mehr Hersteller und Firmen aber auch Vereine achten verstärkt auf ungenehmigte Verwendungen ihrer geschützten Logos. Gleichzeitig ist die Gesetzgebung diesbezüglich immer verworrener und ohne juristische Kenntnisse ist es oft nicht nachvollziehbar, was nun erlaubt ist und was nicht.

Um juristischem Ärger vorzubeugen bzw. solche mitunter kostspieligen Auseinandersetzungen zu vermeiden - sowohl für das AB, als auch für jeden einzelnen Boardi - müssten wir jedes einzelne Logo, jedes Wappen, jede Karte etc. im Einzelfall prüfen und ggfs Rechtsauskunft einholen.
Das ist mit unseren Mitteln einfach nicht zu leisten.

Daher müssen wir schweren Herzens den Schritt machen, ab dem *06.10.2008* sämtliche Fremdbilder,Logos, Wappen, Texte, Karten etc. grundsätzlich zu untersagen. Und zwar sowohl in den *Profileinstellungen,* als auch in den *Beiträgen*.

Wir möchten aber das bunte Bild des AB´s weitgehend erhalten und bitten Euch anstelle der Fremdbilder eigene Fotos einzubinden. Wir geben Euch Gelegenheit,* Eure Profile selbst bis zum 12.10.2008 dementsprechend zu ändern.* Danach sind die Moderatoren angewiesen, verbliebene Fremdbilder kommentarlos zu löschen. Das betrifft auch Bilder, deren Verwendung auf der Quellseite ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. Denn wie bereits gesagt, können wir nicht die Zeit aufbringen, dass jeweils zu prüfen.

*Also nochmal, ab 06.10.2008 sind nur noch und ausschließlich eigene, private Fotos im Profil und in den Beiträgen erlaubt*.

Wir haben uns diesen Schritt beileibe nicht leicht gemacht und nach anderen Lösungen gesucht. Leider erfolglos.

Selbstverständlich bleibt das Verlinken anderer Seiten im Rahmen der Boardregeln weiterhin erlaubt.

Wir möchten allerdings nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ein Link in der Signatur von uns genehmigt werden muß, bevor er eingestellt wird. Dazu schreibt bitte eine Mail mit der zu verwendenden URL an Thomas9904@anglerboard.de

Wir freuen uns auf Eure privaten Fotos, mit denen das AB dann auch wieder einen Tick persönlicher und familiärer wird.
Hier der Link dazu.

Urheberrecht/Copyright im Forum


----------

